# WHY CAN'T I FIND MY 3DS!



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

GUYS! GUYS HELP! I NEED HELP FINDING MY 3DS! I LOOKED ALL OVER MY ROOM AND IN ALL THE USUAL PLACES! IT NO WHERE! I CHECKED MY LIVING ROOM AND AS FAR AS I KNOW NONE OF MY SIBLINGS HAVE NO INTEREST IN IT! I THINK IT MIGHT BE IN MY CLOSET, BUT THAT SHIT IS SO MESSY I DON'T WANNA LOOK THERE. QUICK GUYS, I WANNA GET THOSE FUCKING GBA GAMES.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Dec 17, 2011)

...how are we supposed to help?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

Obviously by making suggestion. OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2011)

Check in here :3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

IT'S NOT THERE.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 18, 2011)

Check in...wait, have you already tried looking in the last place you left it?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

YES. IT'S NOT THERE EITHER. I THINK SOMEONE STOLE IT. WHO STOLE MY 3DS????


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2011)

I STOL YOR 3DS!! AND DERE'S NUTHIN YOU KEN DO ABOUT EET!!!


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 18, 2011)

SANTY CLAUS STOLE YOUR 3DS BECAUSE YOU HAVE BEEN NAUGHTY!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> I STOL YOR 3DS!! AND DERE'S NUTHIN YOU KEN DO ABOUT EET!!!


BITCH IMA GET YOU ONE DAY TRUST ME I'M A DOCTOR! WHY YOU DO THIS? WHY? WHY? I HATE YOU! I HOPE YOU DIE AND BURN IN HELL WHERE YOU BELONG!





gamefan5 said:


> SANTY CLAUS STOLE YOUR 3DS BECAUSE YOU HAVE BEEN NAUGHTY!


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 18, 2011)

ITz THUR!!!


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 18, 2011)

Sup.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 18, 2011)

...On the table?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> > I STOL YOR 3DS!! AND DERE'S NUTHIN YOU KEN DO ABOUT EET!!!
> ...


Bwahaha, I DO THIS BECUZ YOU A DOCTOR!! DOCS ARE SUPPOSED TO TEND TO THEIR PATIENTS RATHER THAN PLAYING 3DS WHILE THEIR PATIENT DIES!!! THERE WERE TOO MANY COMPLAINTS REGARDING THE NUMBER OF DEATHS YOU'VE CAUSED JUST BECUZ OF THE DAMN 3DS, NOW IMA BURN YER 3DS!!! I MAY GO TO HELL BUT THAT'S OK, SINCE I'VE DONE A GOOD DEED BY SAVING COUNTLESS OTHER LIVES!!!

P.S. - 17 YR OLD DOC /RIDICULE


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 18, 2011)

You lost your 3DS because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 18, 2011)

You have obviously become too hardcore for your 3DS.
REJOICE
FOR YOU ARE NOW ELIGIBLE FOR REAL HARDCOAR SHIT


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2011)

Your 3DS contracted AIDS and died.
+300 xp.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > SamAsh07 said:
> ...



I FINISHED MED SCHOOL WHEN I WAS 12!! FUCK YOU AND YOUR DUMB DUMBNESS! ONE DAY YOU SHALL COME INTO MY ER AND I SHALL FILL YOUR PENIS WITH C4 ALONG WITH A REMOTE TRIGGER, I SHALL THEN ACTIVATE THE TRIGGER WHEN YOUR 17 MILES AWAY FROM THE HOSPITAL BECAUSE FUCK YOU AND THEN YOU SHALL BE DEAD AND NO ONE WILL CARE AND EVERYONE WILL REJOICE BECAUSE I DID A GOOD DEED KILLING A BABY RAPER!





TwinRetro said:


> You lost your 3DS because you touch yourself at night.



I HAVE YOUR MOM FOR THAT LOLOLOLOLOL I'M FUNNY CUZ INTERNET MOM JOKE LOLOLOL.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

wat.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 18, 2011)

OBVIOUSLY Nintendo did it to make you pay for a new 3ds.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Tsk Tsk, kids nowadays can't even make a good comeback comment without the use of vulgar words, such is the IQ of the new Gen now, I applaud your insanity Doc. I expected something superior, but since you fail to entertain at this EoF thread, see you around son.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > SamAsh07 said:
> ...


Oh god if I was anything like that of the current generation I'd shoot myself. Not only are they just overall unintelligent, they use shitty slang like "hashtag", they use shitty grammar, they talk like they text (LOL U R FUNI), and they have no clue about real world problems at all. Holy shit would I just want to end my own life by dragging my body through a mile-long road of rusty nails if I were ANYTHING like them. Jesus sweet fucking christ I wouldn't even BE here if I were anything like them. My god you insulted me so hard I can't even describe the amount of pain I'm in just for that. Fuck you SamAsh07, one day I shall find a way to hurt you like you've hurt me and that day shall be dark and dank for you, but joyous and harmonious for me. Fuck. You.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> -snip-


I'm surprised you actually took something posted at the EoF as an insult.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...


Sarcasm can go a long way...but stops at the internet 

EDIT: But seriously guys, I can't fucking find my 3DS and I'm getting a little pissed now...Gonna have to...*GASP* clean my closet!!


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, whats the one place you will *never* look?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

My fucking closet, which is why I'm gonna clean it out tomorrow or something. Been looking for a USB controller I had around here, too. There's a 75% chance it's in there as well so two birds with one stone.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 18, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> My fucking closet, which is why I'm gonna clean it out tomorrow or something. Been looking for a USB controller I had around here, too. There's a 75% chance it's in there as well so two birds with one stone.


What's so weird about your closet?? You just toss your clothes in? Lol.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > My fucking closet, which is why I'm gonna clean it out tomorrow or something. Been looking for a USB controller I had around here, too. There's a 75% chance it's in there as well so two birds with one stone.
> ...


Approximately 6 months ago we were cleaning out EVERY SINGLE FUCKING THING in our house for our family reunion. We decided "Oh hey no one will be using Suprgamr232's room so lets just throw everything in his closet! Yeah!" So it's so full of a lot of shit it's not even funny, it'll take me hours to clean out.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 19, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > SamAsh07 said:
> ...


...  ...


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxrpyv8SNS4


----------



## beenii (Dec 19, 2011)

mmmhhh the gba-games taste sooo sweet and then your tears... delicious


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 19, 2011)

You lost your 3DS because the Lord is trying to get your attention. Once you get HIS attention it will come back.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > My fucking closet, which is why I'm gonna clean it out tomorrow or something. Been looking for a USB controller I had around here, too. There's a 75% chance it's in there as well so two birds with one stone.
> ...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 19, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> But seriously guys, I can't fucking find my 3DS and I'm getting a little pissed now...Gonna have to...*GASP* clean my closet!!


Oh, you were serious?
seems like something for blogs, at EoF we just make fun of you


----------



## geesee (Dec 19, 2011)

maybe you forgot it in your pocket. and did your mom get your dirty clothes from your room to clean them.. the missing 3ds was in your pants and is having nice shower in the washing machine right now..  ...... dude youre fucked. my precious 3DS is always in my laptop bag so NO ONE CAN EVEN TOUCH IT WITHOUT MY PERMISSION


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 19, 2011)

Check every table near every door, even if you haven't played it near there.
oh and check behind your bed/desk or whatever you have.
and shouldn't it be like at the top of your closet if it were in there?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously guys, I can't fucking find my 3DS and I'm getting a little pissed now...Gonna have to...*GASP* clean my closet!!
> ...


Well obviously at first I thought it would be easy to find and this thread wouldn't reach 3 pages, but now I really can't find it...so SHIT.


FireGrey said:


> Check every table near every door, even if you haven't played it near there.
> oh and check behind your bed/desk or whatever you have.
> and shouldn't it be like at the top of your closet if it were in there?


I fucking did that. And god knows where it's at in my closet, it's not exactly organized so it could have fallen anywhere really...SHIT.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 21, 2011)

ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME. IT WAS IN MY DUMBASS LITTLE BROTHERS ROOM. IT HAD A LITTLE SPOT OF GUM ON IT. SON OF A BITCH. FUCK SHIT ASS DAMN IT. BUT STILL, I FOUND IT. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually lost my 3DS the other day. It was under a piece of paper the entire time.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 22, 2011)

I lost mine, but then found it on a table...


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 22, 2011)

Did you even ask your brother where it was?
Oh and my sister was eating gum near my ps3 and somehow it stuck to the tip of my charger which was on the floor now it keeps disconnecting when i move it slightly while charging.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME. IT WAS IN MY DUMBASS LITTLE BROTHERS ROOM. IT HAD A LITTLE SPOT OF GUM ON IT. SON OF A BITCH. FUCK SHIT ASS DAMN IT. BUT STILL, I FOUND IT. FUCK YEAH.


Noob.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME. IT WAS IN MY DUMBASS LITTLE BROTHERS ROOM. IT HAD A LITTLE SPOT OF GUM ON IT. SON OF A BITCH. FUCK SHIT ASS DAMN IT. BUT STILL, I FOUND IT. FUCK YEAH.


...I would strip my sibling off the priviledge of life if something like this occoured. My electronics are sacred, especially consoles. Gum spot... Gah... Heart... Hurts...


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME. IT WAS IN MY DUMBASS LITTLE BROTHERS ROOM. IT HAD A LITTLE SPOT OF GUM ON IT. SON OF A BITCH. FUCK SHIT ASS DAMN IT. BUT STILL, I FOUND IT. FUCK YEAH.
> ...


I would nail him to the ceiling if i were you, then he can ever touch it again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...


NO. Such a devil cannot be taught any better. Life wasted, remove it from society. IT is EVIL.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2011)

noot noot noot


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Then you must find the tooth of a very ancient dinosaur and dip it in melted diamonds to give it a strong coat. Then scrape gold onto it to give it an extra sparkle.
After that, put a spec of Jesus' blood on it and wash it in inside a cloud.
Once you have done that, stab his head from directly above and pour poison inside the big hole to ensure his death.
The poison has to be made from space btw, because it can only be made in 0 gravity.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 22, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Did you even ask your brother where it was?
> Oh and my sister was eating gum near my ps3 and somehow it stuck to the tip of my charger which was on the floor now it keeps disconnecting when i move it slightly while charging.


I did fucking ask him. He was all like "I DON'T KNOW WHERE IT IS. I'M RETARDED." He's also one of those kids who think every sports game is amazing as shit and that Call of Duty is the coolest game in the fucking world. He calls anything but Call of Duty gay. What an idiot. He even calls consoles that aren't the 360 gay. "HURR DURR THE WII IS GAY, HURR DURR THE 3/DS/LITE/i/ IS GAY. THE N64 IS GAY. THE PS1/2 IS GAY".


Foxi4 said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME. IT WAS IN MY DUMBASS LITTLE BROTHERS ROOM. IT HAD A LITTLE SPOT OF GUM ON IT. SON OF A BITCH. FUCK SHIT ASS DAMN IT. BUT STILL, I FOUND IT. FUCK YEAH.
> ...


I shot him a few times with my airsoft gun. My little brother ALWAYS fucking ruins our consoles, it's ridiculous. Our PS1, we had it for so long...then HE FUCKING PULLS ON A CONTROLLER AND KNOCKS THE FUCKING THING TO THE FLOOR, BREAKING IT. -.- or our PS2! He RIPPED the dvd tray right off it! He managed to break a 360 and has another fucked up one. He's broken so many PC's, both desktops and laptops. I've been keeping our Wii and my 360 in my room cuz I know he'll break those eventually, too!



FireGrey said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...



That...might be going a little bit too far...just a little.


----------

